# where are the birds?



## mr_sweeten (Nov 13, 2007)

Anyone willing to tell me where to find upland game birds on public land? I'm tired of having to call a hunting club operator, schedule a hunt, and PAY for the **** birds. Not that I ever have or will, but it seems to be the only option any more. It's getting VERY old. Any assistance would be greatly appreciated!

Oh, BTW- Lots of Grouse on the back side of Bountiful canyon. The trail is straight up and down though, not an easy stroll.

Also found some Chukars out by the OHV park in the West Desert. If you want some specifics, reply or message me.


----------



## Trooper (Oct 18, 2007)

I'm so excited I'm the first to answer this!

IN THE DESERT! MARSH! AND MOUNTAINS!


----------



## mr_sweeten (Nov 13, 2007)

Where is the 'Delete' button for stupid replies? I demand answers!
J/K. Sort of.


----------



## Trooper (Oct 18, 2007)

Get a map of the state of Utah. Throw a dart. Drive there. Throw a rock. Head in that direction until you get a flush. 

J/K Sort of. 

What're you looking for? Chukar (nearly unlimited public land), grouse (almost as much public land), Phez (getting harder), huns (same), quail (same), ducks (enough public to go around, could use more).


----------



## mr_sweeten (Nov 13, 2007)

Mostly pheasants or quail, without having to drive all day.


----------



## Trooper (Oct 18, 2007)

See, it's thoughts like that which are going to get you in big trouble on this forum in a hurry. (Though if anyone actually ponies up an answer be sure and PM me!) 

Any reason why the "other white meats" (devil birds and Mssrs. Ruffie and Blue) don't appeal?


----------



## mr_sweeten (Nov 13, 2007)

Oh, they most certainly do... I'm just improperly equipped for that sort of hunting.
Few things more frustrating than flushing a blue and trying to get a 30 in. barreled, single shot 12 ga. to the shoulder in time to pop it. Especially in thick Pines and aspen scrub.


----------



## scattergunner (Sep 21, 2007)

mr_sweeten said:


> Where is the 'Delete' button for stupid replies? I demand answers!
> J/K. Sort of.


It's right next to "Delete" button for posts that mention specific locations for game in a very widely viewed, public, internet forum.


----------



## Greenhead 2 (Sep 13, 2007)

In one sentence you say you are tired of calling a game farm, scheduling a hunt, paying for birds. Right after that you wrote that you have never done this?????? Which is it????? How can yoy be tired of doing something that you have never done???? You are promoting a myspace account for the world to see, that gives information on what when and where to hunt. You ask for places that are close to the wasatch front, where thousands of hunters could come and hunt. Im actually surprised that you have not asked to borrow our guns and ATVs!!!!! Ould you also like us to buy your shells and gas too, buy you lunch??? Get off your arse and start walking, that's the best way to find them.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

mr_sweeten said:


> Mostly pheasants or quail, without having to drive all day.


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :roll:

Are you kidding!?

The ONLY time I ever get into either in great numbers worth hunting is when I drive ALL day and head out to the mid-west. If you don't have private land to hunt on in Utah... Don't bother. All you'll do is wear out your dog and your boots.


----------



## Trooper (Oct 18, 2007)

I feel compelled to give Mr. Artificial Sweetener a break since he’s new. Just so we’re clear, it is considered very rude to ask for (and much ruder to actually provide) specific hunting locations over the public forum. It’s OK in PM’s but generally the hunter is responsible for his own scouting. And fortunately (not un-fortunately) that takes all day, for many days. So grab that smoke pole and go for a hike, you never know what you might find. Personally, if I were you, I’d start looking for chukar. It’s not exactly a banner year, but there are always a few out there and there are tons of places to look, and looking’s half (maybe ¾) the fun.


----------



## chkrhntr (Sep 20, 2007)

Mr. sweeten, 
That is the stupidest post I have seen for a while. You deserve a trophy. 

"I demand answers" give me a freiking break.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

My wife knows where they are. She says that they are in disguise. Have you checked the rabbits lately?


----------



## mr_sweeten (Nov 13, 2007)

Elitists or Egalitarians? I'm not sure which I'd rather be associated with. Both are euphemistic synonyms for ***hole. 'Scuse the hell out of me for having a schedule and a budget.


----------



## Greenhead 2 (Sep 13, 2007)

We are all on a budget. Asking for honeyholes is a bad thing, but posting everything but GPS locations is worse. And that is what you did. I understand you were trying to be helpful, but you just told a million other hunters where to try and hunt. You basically told us that you can't be trusted to keep your miuth closed, anything we tell you, you will tell someone else. I don't need the places I hunt looking like the rifle deer hunt. Oh and thanks for the complements.


----------



## mr_sweeten (Nov 13, 2007)

Look-

I've got my own hunting experience- which is fairly definitive. It was always while hunting or guiding some one else, though. At this point, I have exactly nil friends or family that will get out of the truck and hunt. I've very nearly memorized the big three proclamations, but I don't know with much certainty where exactly the private and public boundaries are. I can't find much access. When reporting on locations or game locations, I'm divulging information for hunts with very low draw successes or which exhibit some, if little interest.
Seriously, if I were hunting moose this year, would I tell the general hunting public where they are? Of course not- but that unit only draws, on average, six tags a year. where is the harm- I'd imagine those moose hunters wouldn't mind the information, either.
My intention is this-
I, nor anyone else, should divulge specifics about their 'honey holes'. I understand that, and always have. I have never asked for specifics about the location, nor given any. I have spoken strictly of the access point. From the time you set foot over the line, you're on your own. Just know that this place in it's relative vastness holds this particular quantity of such and such, and "Here's a tip I've noticed" while observing them. Thar's it. I recount things that could be useful to know while in pursuit. As far as the GPS coordinates and the like is concerned, my intent was regarding the safe return of hunters. This forum provides the ability to leave a game plan with a friend, If you don't show after a little too long, it would be nice for the search and rescue to have a record of where you intended to go, firsthand. Don't you have people that worry?
well- Guess I've said what I need to. Your call.


----------



## mr_sweeten (Nov 13, 2007)

scattergunner said:


> mr_sweeten said:
> 
> 
> > Where is the 'Delete' button for stupid replies? I demand answers!
> ...


Why? Are you hunting the same hole? Haven't seen your tracks nor anyone else's while I was out.


----------



## allremington (Nov 11, 2007)

Give some of the "walk-in-access" sites a try. Most of them are in Box Elder or Cache County.
Kudos to the F&G Dept for taking a page out of other State F&G Dept play books. Go to the DWR website and enter a search for "walk in access". There are maps and info for each site.


----------



## mr_sweeten (Nov 13, 2007)

allremington said:


> Give some of the "walk-in-access" sites a try. Most of them are in Box Elder or Cache County.
> Kudos to the F&G Dept for taking a page out of other State F&G Dept play books. Go to the DWR website and enter a search for "walk in access". There are maps and info for each site.


Thanks for the tip, as well as the civilized tone. Good luck to you this season. Found some bunnies if you're looking.


----------

